# First magazine feature!



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I was contacted out of the blue by IPC media a few months back asking to use some of my images in WHAT DIGITAL CAMERA magazine.

Not sure I can scan them but they ended up using 4 and they apear in the March edition out today.

Pretty chuffed and just wanted to show off

edit:

View attachment 28756


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Well done :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Really pleased for you chap , bet your well pleased


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Work Brazo!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Well done! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Brazo


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome stuff Mark....you must be one smug fellow!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done. Are you able to post up the images in question?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Great stuff, can we see the images used?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll take a snapshot of it later guys and post it up:thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Well Done fella


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Congratulations Mark, well deserved after the images you've created and shown here.
Did they 'interview' you or ask you to write a couple of hundred words about yourself and equipment, post-process, etc?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done fella


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Well done matey, well deserved - hope you got something out of it, tell mags to stuff it if they don't pay/give you new stuff

Drew


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Congrats - on a side note how do you find the A65? I'm halfway to saving for my A77 + 1650F28 (_now that it's supposedly being superseded lol!_)


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

congrats matey. i looked through all of your photos the other day! 

I was blown away and thought i could take pics like that the following day! How wrong was i :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks all, 

Phil I had to write the words
Buckas I get a manfrotto tripod, circa £90
Lobotomy keep saving but bear in mind prices should drop when a78 is announced at which point ill buy one too!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent Mark - well deserved - you have posted some great shots over the last year or so. :thumb:


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Mark, well deserved and your shots are always inspirational


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats, looks really epic


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice one Mark, I bet you feel well chuffed!

Well deserved too, some great shots and puts my efforts to shame.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

That's great brazo , well done you :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done Brazo :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Excellent - well done.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

This is amazing.... great work. love the bottom right pic.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Well done mate, some amazing shots there.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice one Mark. There's nothing like seeing your own work in print!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

a well deserved bump.

Well done Mark, you must be well chuffed with that (the photos are minted BTW )


----------

